# Hog trap...please help



## hoytzx20

ANYONE HAVE PLANS OR KNOW A REAL EASY WAY TO BUILD A HOG TRAP. I LOOKED IT UP BUT DO NOT HAVE A WELDING MACHINE. ANY WAY TO MAKE IT OUT OF WOOD.
    THANKS


----------



## Darrenmd

If you have ever seen a trapped hog.... you wouldn't ask this question...... I am not being a smart a??..... i have seen some pretty low end steel traps that the hogs have busted up to get out...... If you used wood.... I am not sure how thick it would need to be and how long it would last. My friend makes his own traps.... he has indicated that the trigger makes a big difference......


Good Luck


----------



## GOTCHA

make you a pen out of hog wire around some trees or you can use tposts , and rig you up a wooden door between two trees, or two wooden post... your trigger is simple its' just two wooden stakes nailed in the ground and an angle and a stick with your rope or cable thats holding the door up. pour some corn around the stakes and stick trigger and it won't take them long to root it up...but you gotta make sure to check it regularly cause they can dig out


----------



## Randy8216

another good easy trigger is a 3/4 inch peice of plywood in a track with a small stick holding it up tie a rope to the stick and to a plastic barrel with holes in it filled with corn we make all our hog feeders out of barrels like that and the hogs never think of anything when you trap them


----------



## satman32935

4get a trigger use a swing door.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt

another easy way is to use 3 pieces of 3/4" PT 4x8 sheets of plywood. 2 will be your sides, the other one will be your back and guillotine door. 6 pieces of 4x4 for  your corners and 2 side braces. I have a buddy that has had one just like this in the woods for 3 years and uses it regularly. Hogs cant climb over it, and dont tunnel under it.

Below is one I built about 6 years ago. Still running


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

I build heavy duty portable traps and have caught many hogs in them and have never had a trap damaged by a hog. I use hog panels or cattle panels and angle. The trick to these traps is the door and trigger. I have my own design for both kinda hard to explain but it works well. 

This is a view from above; the black lines are the panels and frame (a top and bottom is a must on these traps). The red is the trigger line and green is mechanism. I usually build mine 4x6 or 3x6 both 3 feet high so they will fit in the bed of a truck. this makes for easy relocation of the traps.

to use you simply open the door and attach the trigger line to the trigger mechanism and pour corn behind the trigger line hog pushes on line door shuts caught hog. But here is where my traps shine once the door is shut it will still catch hogs. As a hog pushes the door it can go in but once in it can't push the door open to get out.

I build these for $150 if you supply materials..

2 cattle panels 4x16
all angle about 60+ feet (you can build without angle but it is not as durable)
hinges


----------



## jbyrd_1976

catahoula....what do you use to keep the door closed once trip line is compromised?  Is there a spring to the front panel?  Can you post a picture of your mechanism?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

I use bungie straps as a spring to pull the door closed and keep it closed. I have all my traps loaned out but i am suppose to build one for a guy this weekend if he gets the materials. I will post a picture if I get to build it.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Steel just showed up so I should have pictures this weekend.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Steel just showed up so I should have pictures this weekend.




I ordered my angle iron today, going to pick up cattle panels today, I should be building one on Monday or Tuesday after class


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Just some advise build your bottom frame first with your upright corners (place uprights on inside of frame), then set your bottom panel and side panels in (don't weld panels in just stand them up). then bulid your top frame and put your panel in it then set it ontop of your upright corners you may have to pull your angled corners to fit in your top(now weld everything). It is alot easier to do it like this than to try and get panels in after you welded some of it together.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

here are some pictures of my trigger setup.  works like a champ.


----------



## albaraptor

I build them everyday for CarryOn Trailers in Lavonia


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

here are some pictures of the trap. this is built out of 2 cattle panels(4'x6' trap) if you want it bigger (4'x8') you will need another panel.


----------



## jbyrd_1976

What sort of hinge did you use for the door?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

2"x 3"  inch solid steel hinge from Tractor Supply.


----------



## hogtrap44

*traps*

Give me a pm. I have a trap big an stought enough to hold a bear. If interested give me a shout. H.T44


----------



## Cliffhines

I gbot 3 built one is built out of hog wire and angle iron 4x8 with a 1/2" lexan door, the second is built from horse panels with the hog wire attached around the outside with a 2x3 spring loaded dorr it also is a 4x8 the last one that i just finished today was built out of cow panels welded together and tied together with a 2x3 drop door also made out of 1/2" lexan nothing caught yet gotta wait on the corn to ferment to keep the darn coons and deer out of the corn


----------



## RiverDan

Our local Lowe's Home Improvement center has two hog traps for sale.  Look a lot like the portable traps above. The price is $389.00.  Not real sure why they would be at our Lowe's in Thomasville.  Just finished watching Pig Bomb on Discovery channel.  Interesting days ahead for our wildlife.


----------



## rmw001

I have one out of wood, sorry no pic, for the sides frame just like you would frame a wall - 2x4 16" o.c. - 6' high.  Then run 5/4" decking boards about 6" apart for the sides - run the decking boards along the inside of the trap so hog can't push the decking off the 2x4.   Front is a drop door 3/4" plywood.  I tie the sides together in each corner w/stout rope, 3 places in each corner - bottom/middle/top.  It is heavy so tote it in in pieces - then tie together.  Still need to tie trap to a tree so a big hog will not flip over.  Have used for 3 yrs and so far - no problems.


----------



## BuckBoy

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/Feral Hogs in Georgia.pdf

There are plans an instructions on the DNR site about hog trapping. It is a very simple trap.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

good trap design.... ttt


----------



## muzzy17is

Go on craigslist and advertise that your looking for one. Lot's of times people will let you borrow one till you can get yourself a good one.  Offer to give them some meat or split the hogs with them and put it in a safe spot and you should be in business.


----------



## ShadowHunter

here is one i made of wood. works great when the bears are not around.


----------

